# Ashtabula update



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

My two sons and I fished Saturday, the 12 from about 8:30 until 1:30. Very windy and rough, but we did cath fish. Drifted with spinners and bottom bouncers. Berkley gulp outfished all the live bait we used. fished north of the crossing. Lots of bullheads and some walleye. Walleye ranged in size from 10 inches to 3lbs.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was out sunday fished north of the crossing and caught one eye, some silver bass, one perch, and plenty of bullheads. We pulled bottom bouncers and cranks.

faithsdave,
Were you using the gulp night crawlers? What depth did you find your walleyes?


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

We used the nightcrawler and the 3 inch gulp. Crawler colors and yellow both worked. Picked up the eyes in 8-12 feet of water.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Went fishing from 9:00am to 3:30pm on Saturday and only caught about 40 or 50 bullheads. I focused most of my time south of the crossing hoping to pick up at least one walleye, but was unsuccessful. I tried everything from cranks w/ mono and lead core to lindying with leeches and jigging with minnows. It sounds like this GULP bait may be the ticket to catching walleyes in the bullhead infested waters fo Ashtabula. Faithdave were you aways north of the crossing? And what color spinner blades were the best? Any information would be appreciated, I have recently read numerous articles about how successful one can be with soft plastics while fishing walleyes, maybe its time to start breaking old habits. :-?


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Thought I would say hello Holmsvc, see you soon! :lol:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

See you friday Labsroc01. You going out fishing on friday morning?


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

I should be on the water by 12:30! How about yourself? Sounds like the weather is going to be pleasant, I just hope the fish cooperate. By the way nice picture in Dakota Country! I couldn't help, but wonder if that hat your were wearing was swallowed by the Devil this spring. :lol: LATER!

Any reports lately? How about nj any luck? I will be talking to Todd probably tonight or tomorrow. Looking forward to a good time! :beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Labsroc01
Yes that was the hat. Todd and I are going out early friday morning. NJ is living in DL for most of the summer, but he'll be in town around 2:30 friday. Hopefully we can find some eyes in the middle of all the damn bullheads.


----------



## Fish King 999 (May 6, 2005)

We went fishing on sunday. Went down to the dam. Did not cech a fish. Dose eny one know were to fish?


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

I would say the best place to go right now is north of sibley between the island and the high bridge. Most of the fish on are there way back to the lakes for the shyenne river and you could catch them on the way back.


----------



## Fish King 999 (May 6, 2005)

Thank you Rodfarva for the info. But I have one more queston. What do you use to ceach the fish?


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

Most of the time I either use come crack baits for spinners and bottom bouncers tipped with leaches.


----------



## Fish King 999 (May 6, 2005)

Ill try that this weekend. I hoop that I have luck. Thanks Rodfarva. let me know if you have eny more tips. :beer:


----------

